# N-tech or Nutech



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

Does anyone know where i can find any products from either of these companies. If I remember correctly these are one in the same but if either are still around I would like to get some goodies from them :crazy:.

Thanks,
Ian


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

AlphaSpeed said:


> Does anyone know where i can find any products from either of these companies. If I remember correctly these are one in the same but if either are still around I would like to get some goodies from them :crazy:.
> 
> Thanks,
> Ian


It was the same company..

NuTech no longer exisits... What are you looking for specifically?


----------



## AlphaSpeed (Jun 23, 2002)

I'm looking for sway bars and lower control arms.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

AlphaSpeed said:


> I'm looking for sway bars and lower control arms.


If you find anything from N-tech/NU-tech it will be used as they are no longer in business. Many other companies offer these parts for your application.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

suspension techniques and progress make great sway bars, or go with stillen if you wanna pay out the arse. actually you'll also pay out the arse with the progress


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

AlphaSpeed said:


> ...I would like to get some goodies from them


If you're coming to Houston sometime soon, I have a NuTech rear bar for sale. I can toss in an ST front bar, too. All hardware available though it's used. I'm not shipping it as I have no means to build a box for it.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

AlphaSpeed said:


> I'm looking for sway bars and lower control arms.


Progress took over the production of the sway bars and improved them for better fit and function.

They also redid the lower control arm brace making it better than the original.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

but the damn thing can only clear a 2.5" downpipe


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> but the damn thing can only clear a 2.5" downpipe


I have the N-Tech bar on my car and it clears the HS 2.5" DP just fine. Are you planning on having a custom 3" PD made for your GA?


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

himbo said:


> but the damn thing can only clear a 2.5" downpipe


It clears my 3" downpipe.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

yes wes, i'm going with a 3" turbo back, my friend makes custom turbo backs for piss cheap.

:jawdrop: r u serious, i think i'm thinking of the blemco lower control arm brace. if it does fit, then its a 3" turbo back for me


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> It clears my 3" downpipe.



hey man, share your knowledge with us, is there a link or a number we can dial

i just wanna be sure, this is the piece we're talking about, right
http://liuspeedtuning.com/products/b14_tiebar1.html

or maybe its this one:
http://liuspeedtuning.com/products/b14_tiebar2.html

also, when i went to the progress website, it didnt list any sway bars for the b14, what gives?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

^no, those parts are made by matt blehm here on the site, he's a maxima guy but makes a few parts for the b14 as well. he's quite talented and makes high quality stuff.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> Progress took over the production of the sway bars and improved them for better fit and function.
> 
> They also redid the lower control arm brace making it better than the original.


Really? I haven't seen the Progress lower control arm brace anywhere. Do you have any information on who has them/who sells them?


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

ReVerm said:


> Really? I haven't seen the Progress lower control arm brace anywhere. Do you have any information on who has them/who sells them?


yeah, thats whit i'm asking


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

bump, so can anyone help me find the progress brace, any link, pix, info, anything... 

thanks :thumbup:


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> bump, so can anyone help me find the progress brace, any link, pix, info, anything...
> 
> thanks :thumbup:


Have you been to their web-site? Didn't see it on there? Well before the internet there was this invention called the telephone, we used to call people and ask them questions it was really cool... :thumbup:


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

ouch, it burns, it burns :banhump: 

i didn't see it on the internet, i was just looking for your feedback, i do plan to call them up, but i wanted to see what your thoughts about it were, since i really trust your opinion.

any difference in ride/handling, fitment (esp with that d/p), and maybe a picture or two?


----------

